# CNC und Servoverstärker



## Pepin (28 Januar 2014)

Guten Tag SPS Forum,

Das Thema Servoverstärker und ihre Ansteuerung ist das was mich momentan brennend interessiert. 
vielleicht könnt ihr mir da etwas helfen...
ich arbeite als Werkzeugmacher in einem kleine Betrieb auf Konventionellen Maschinen (noch).
Vor einem Jahr hab ich angefangen eine CNC Fräsmaschine selber zu bauen.
Die Mechanik ist jetzt bald fertig und die Motoren sind auch schon da.
 um alle 3 Achsen und den Hauptantrieb der Maschine korrekt zu betreiben fehlt noch die Elektronik und das Fachwissen.

Servomotoren für die  drei Achsen:
Bosch Rexroth 2x MSK040C-0600 mit *3,1 A*,
 1x MSK050C-0600 mit *5,8 A* 
Hiperface Multiturn-Geber 4096 

Hauptantrieb:
 Siemens Asynchronmotor 1PH7-105NF, 7KW im S1 Betrieb (maximal 12KW), 9000 U/min
 optischen sin/cos–Inkrementalgeber.

Alles ganz günstig bei Ebay gekauft, neu aus Lagerbeständen.

Die Servoverstärker würde ich auch bei Ebay kaufen.
Am besten gleich eine komplette CNC Steuerung zb. von Bosch.
Sofern die mit dem Geber des Siemens Motors klar kommt?
Ich befürchte aber das die komplette CNC Steuerung von Bosch viel zu Teuer wird.

Dann gibt es auch schöne Servoverstärker von Beckhoff und Kollmorgen.
Die sind bezahlbar und Beckhoff hat eine Ethernet Schnittstelle.
nur wie schließe ich da die CNC Steuerung an und woher bekomm ich überhaupt eine CNC Steuerung?
da sind schon noch viele fragen offen...

Was ich auch noch entdeckt habe, sind Servoverstärker und Motoren von Panasonic.
Diese gibt es zwar nicht bei Ebay, aber wenn ich die Bosch Motoren  wieder verkaufe, könnte ich vielleicht auf Panasonic umsatteln.
 nur fehlt mir dann immer noch die cnc Steuerung :neutral:

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen da etwas den überblicke zu bekommen?

(es gibt auch ein video zur Maschine)


----------



## DaHauer (29 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Wenn du schon an einen Servoverstärker von Beckhoff denkst, dann kannst du dir auch für die TwinCAT SPS auch die CNC Lizenz dazuholen.

Der CNC Kern wird dann mit der SPS verbunden und du kannst komplexe Aufgaben mit Hilfe der CNC machen und Berarbeitungsprogramme in G Code schreiben.


----------



## Pepin (29 Januar 2014)

Hoppla da hab ich einmal zu viel gepostet...


----------



## Pepin (29 Januar 2014)

Aja, klingt garnicht schlecht,

da ich selber ja nicht unbedingt aus der Elektronikecke komme. darf die folgende frage gestattet sein.

kann ich die kette für die Steuerung wie folgt aufbauen:

1. Handelsüblicher PC mit CNC Software von Beckhoff und Steckkarte für Ethernet.
 2. Alle 3 Servoverstärker über Ehternet mit dem PC verbunden.
3. 1 Servoverstärker bzw. Frequenzumrichter für die Hauptantrieb ebenfalls mit Ethernet verbunden.

die Endschalter für die Achsen sind direkt am Servoverstärker angeschloßen.

Fertig ist die Fräsmaschine, hab ich da noch was Grundlegendes vergessen !?
Klar: Kühlwasserpumpe, Werkzeugüberwachung, gegebenenfalls Werkzeugwechsler (16fach), Beleuchtung an, aus...
Aber grundsätzlich würde diese Schaltung doch auch ohne weitere SPS und nur mit den zusätzlichen ein und Ausgängen der Servoverstärker funktionieren ??


----------



## ostermann (30 Januar 2014)

Ungefähr so, ja. Allerdings erfolgt die Verbindung über EtherCAT und nicht Ethernet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## Pepin (30 Januar 2014)

Danke für die Antwort,

Ich hab mich jetzt für Beckhoff entschieden und auch schon mit denen telefoniert.
Die sind dort recht freundlich und zuvorkommend.
Nur war der herr sich auf die schnelle nicht sicher ob die AX50xx Verstärker mit den Bosch MSK Servomotoren und den Hiperface Inkrementalgeber funktionieren.
da ich seine Antwort aber nicht abwarten kann, wollte ich euch nochmal fragen wie ihr das mit der Kompatibilität seht?
zudem brauch ich noch so ein I/O teil.
was macht dieses I/O eigentlich genau?
schaltet das  zb. das kühlwasser ein und aus oder betätigt bei bedarf die Pneumatikzylinder für den werkzeugwechsler?
lassen sich das I/O nachträglich erweitern, um später auch ein Werkzeugmagazin zu steuern?

kann das eigentlich auch 230 oder 400V schalten oder brauch man dafür extra relais?


----------



## ostermann (30 Januar 2014)

Also die MSK30-MSK70 werden bei der Motorauswahl angeboten. Da ich die Nomenklatur von Rexroth nicht kenne, kann ich dir ohne eine genaue Typenbezeichnung aber nicht sagen, ob da auch der passende Geber dabei ist. Hiperface kann die AX5000 aber grundsätzlich.

Was meinst du mit I/O? Normale I/O-Klemmen kannst du unabhängig von der AX5000 verwenden. Du brauchst dann einen Buskoppler (EK1100), um von EtherCAT auf E-Bus für die Reihenklemmen umsetzen zu können. Da gibt es auch Relaiskontakte, aber wenn man richtig Leistung schalten muss, würde ich zusätzliche Relais/Schütze verwenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## Knaller (2 Februar 2014)

Moin
Die MSK Antriebe würde ich an Bosch Rexroth Verstärker mit Ethercat Schnittstelle anschließen.  Das ganze Funktioniert einwandfrei.  In der Beckhoff CNC dann Lageregelung einstellen.
Ansonsten MTX Micro bei Bosch anfragen.  Ist alles für eine CNC standalone maschine drin. Kann die Siemens Hauptspindel ohne Probleme. 
Die Micro hat Display und alles dabei   Die Maschine braucht nur parametriert werden.  Heißt Mechanik an geben und vieles wird vorkonfiguriert.

Gruß Herbert


----------



## Pepin (2 Februar 2014)

wieder was doppelt gewesen.
man darf hier wohl keine links einfügen...


----------



## Pepin (2 Februar 2014)

Moin,

Danke für die Antwort,
Bei Ebay hab ich schon ein paar IndraDrive C Verstärker gesehen die ich mir leisten könnte.
Einer davon hätte auch die passende Steckkarte mit den Ethercat Eingang...
Du meinst also das man die auch ohne Probleme mit Beckhoff CNC über PC Steuern könnte.
Glaubst du das ich Probleme bekomme, wenn die MSK Motoren von Bosch mit einem Beckhoff Verstärker betrieben werden?
Wie Aufwendig ist es eigentlich solche Motoren zu Parametrieren?

Die komplette MTX Steuerung kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht leisten (nach Bosch ca.10.000€)
Für meine Steuerung inklusive Verstärker sind rund 4000 € eingeplant.
(kurze Zwischenrechnung:
2x Beckhoff AX5203 (theoretisch 4 Achsen möglich) 1200€
1x Beckhoff AX5118 neu 1400€
 PC, Bildschirm, I/O und Kabel, 1000€
 Software nicht mit dabei)

Könnt ihr mir sagen was es eigentlich mit der maximalen Ausgangsfrequenz der Servoverstärker auf sich hat.
Die Bosch IndraDrive haben Max. 1600Hz die Beckhoff glaube ich nur 1000Hz?
Hat das für mich irgendwelche Auswirkungen wenn die Servos später mal mit 4000-5000 U/min laufen und Hauptspindel mit Max.9000 U/min?


Grüße Andreas


----------



## Knaller (3 Februar 2014)

Moin

Da bin ich überrascht.
Also die MTX MICRO  kostet Brutto ca 10000 €     Da frag den Verkäufer deines Vertrauens  und verhandel mal.
Da müßteset du bei ca 5500 auskommen. 
Gruß Herbert

Ps  bei Beckhoff hast du die Lizenzkosten nicht aufgeführt. Im Grunde kommt es auf den selben Preis raus.
MTX Micro beinhaltet die Antriebsverstärker.


----------



## Pepin (3 Februar 2014)

Hallo,

Ist das dein ernst... das wär ja  Super!
Für das Geld würde ich es sofort machen.
was ist da dann alles dabei?
Verstärker, I/O, Steuerung, Steuerpult, Handrad...
Und des Siemensmotor mit Sin/Cos Geber wäre da auch mit versorgt?


----------



## DaHauer (3 Februar 2014)

Hallo,

Falls Beckhoff bei Dir noch im Rennen ist, gibt es da bezüglich dem AX5000 noch etwas zu beachten.
Es ist richtig, dass bei Beckhoff ein PC mit TwinCAt zur SPS gemacht werden kann.

Soweit so gut, dass geht aber nicht unbedingt mit jedem PC. Hir ist BIOS und Netzwerkkartentreiber wichtig.
Ich hatte schon Industrie PCs, die der Kunde unbedingt in der Anlage als SPS haben wollte (Avantech), diese PC hatten aufgrund der Netzwerkkarten UND eines nicht änderbaren BIOS das Problem, dass die Telegrammlaufzeiten zu hoch waren, damit kann der AX5000 nur bedingt umgehen, sofern es sich um Laufzeiten kleiner 200µs handelt ist das kein Problem, alles was darüber geht wird instabil.


----------



## Knaller (3 Februar 2014)

Moin

Hier der Link zur MTX Micro  http://www.boschrexroth.com/dcc/Vor...anguage=DE&VHist=g97568,g96072&PageID=p146897

Mir schickst Du mal eine PN mit deinen Daten, dann schau ich mal welcher Verkauf für dich zuständig ist.


----------



## Pepin (3 Februar 2014)

Hallo DaHauer,
Gut zu wissen, Ich hätte mir da extra noch einen PC angeschafft.
wäre natürlich blöd gewesen wenn der dann nicht richtig funktioniert.
Ich hätte darauf geachtet das er 4 Kerne hat, damit man damit Harte Echtzeit fahren kann.
Da gibt es jetzt neue Intel CPUs die direkt mit dem Mainboard verlötet sind und mit passiver Kühlung auskommen.
extrem günstig und wahrscheinlich sehr gut auf die umliegende hartware abgestimmt.

jetzt bin mal gespannt was mir Bosch für ein Angebot macht....


----------



## Pepin (5 Februar 2014)

Hallo,

Da es bei mir mit dem  CNC programmierung schon eine weile her ist, hätte ich noch eine frage zu der Bosch MTX micro Steueurung.
kann man da auch CNC Programme einspielen die mit einer CAM software erstellt wurden, um zb. Freiformflächen erzeugen?


----------

